# webapp.eclass

## ruth

hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich gestern das erste mal aktiv mit der sogenannten webapp.eclass

zusammengerückt bin, muss ich jetzt einiges loswerden:

WER zum kuckuck hat sich diesen sch*** ausgedacht?

also virtual hosting/server sind schon ok, aber dann konfigurier ich das selbst, wenn ich das will...

beispiel 1

squirrelmai:

die eigentliche installation geht nach

/usr/share/webapps

der pfad zur eigentlichen applikationsinstallation ist geradezu abenteuerlich...

/usr/share/webapps/squirrelmail/1.4.3-r1/htdocs

dann:

im eigentlichen webserver verzeichnis sind das alles symlinks...

naja, soweit, so schlecht...

WOHIN mit den konfigurationsdaten???

also squirrelmail zum beispiel erwartet die dateien _nicht_ unter

/usr/share/webapps/squirrelmail/1.4.3-r1/htdocs/config

so wie die installation das vermuten liesse, sondern im symlink verzeichnis... *grmpf*

im gegensatz zu horde applikationen...

deren installationspfad ist geradezu wahnwitzig

(hab ich schon wieder gelöscht, die gentoo variante...)

dabei kam jedenfalls ein installationspfad heraus, der grässlich ist - nicht zu gebrauchen...

die konfigurationsdateien für horde oder horde/imp sind jedenfalls _nicht_

im wwwroot oder darüber zu erstellen, (wie z.b. squirrelmail das erwartet) sondern

im realen installaionspfad unter

/usr/share/webapps/horde/[version]/horde/[blah]/config

ansonsten sieht man lustigste fehler der PHP engine...

was??? hab ich doch konfiguriert??? wie jetzt??? was??? was soll das ???

gesymlikt wird dann nach [keine ahnung mehr] - jedenfalls nichts sinnvolles...

demzufolge habe ich meine horde apps + squirrelmail der kontrolle von portage entzogen.

das hier ist ja schlimmer als die bösesten rpm-dependency-orgien...

naja, nachdem ich bisher meine systeme vollständig über portage verwaltet habe,

ist jetzt also der zeitpunkt gekommen, an dem ich bei bestimmten softwarepaketen

wieder meinen eigenen weg gehe - wie ich es auch von den rpm basierten distributionen kenne...

schade, manchmal sollte man ein gutes system nicht überstrapazieren und kaputt machen...

aber was portage da veranstaltet, das hat mich gestern meine letzten nerven gekostet...

btw:

horde/imp war von hand in 5 minuten installiert + konfiguriert - in einem guten, standardisiertem pfad...

so will ich das - nicht anders...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Carlo

Ich habe die Entwicklung von webapp-apache.eclass zu webapp.eclass nicht mehr verfolgt und warte eigentlich darauf, daß endlich die Ebuilds umgestellt werden. Leider mag sich wohl keiner die Finger daran dreckig machen...

Die Grundvorstellung war iirc, verschiedene Server, virtuelle Hosts und Ebuild-Versionen bzw. Slots transparent für den Anwender zu unterstützen.

edit: GLEP 11 - Web Application Installation

rootshell: Was ich nicht so toll finde ist, daß Du hier verbal rumpinkelst, anstatt es besser zu machen oder wenigstens mit den Verantwortlichen (hier: Stuart) in Diskurs zu treten. Die Argumentation "Was soll's - mach' ich's schnell so." lese ich nicht zum ersten Mal; Es hilft Dir allein, aber nicht der Community, nicht Gentoo.

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rootshell: Was ich nicht so toll finde ist, daß Du hier verbal rumpinkelst....

 

tja, das mag sich vielleicht so anhören, ist wahrscheinlich auch so, aber:

zur erklärung:

ich habe dieses update auf einer maschine durchgeführt, auf welche ca. 200 user

zugreifen...

jaja, erst testen, blah, blah - ich habe schlicht und einfach kein testsystem hier...

wird auch keines geben...

und stable sollte stable sein, oder???

und dass squirrelmail 1.4.3 einen gravierenden fehler aufweist, dennoch auf stable

gesetzt wird - das finde ich fast schon bedenklich...

schliesslich kamen ca. 10 minuten nach dem update die ersten beschwerden....

und der fehler war wirklich eindeutig...

naja, das ist jetzt wohl behoben, denke ich...

dass gleichzeitig das 1.4.3 ebuild dann nach /usr/shre/webapps installiert, ohne warnung o.ä.

naja, das ist nun wirklich mist. (SIC!!)

geschweige vom bug in 1.4.3... nach ca. 10 minuten testen wäre das aufgefallen...

wie auch immer:

das ganze drama hat mir gestern ziemlich zu schaffen gemacht...

falls ich jemandem auf die füsse gestiegen bin - sorry...

aber hatte gestern eben aus diesen gründen einen sehr langen und unerfreulichen tag...

und die webapp.eclass - nunja, es funktioniert vielleicht...

aber:

ich hätte es gerne fakultativ !!! (nur für VHOST installationen)

und:

ich hätte gerne davon gewusst, was das update bringt...

eine kleine meldung _vor_ dem emergen mit sleep(15) und wildem gepiepse wäre gut gewesen...

desweiteren ein link auf dieses GLEP auch...

das heisst:

mir hats gestern die sprache verschlagen, als ich (endlich) draufgekommen bin,

dass das nurnoch symlinks sind !!!

naja,

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Carlo

Bitte schreib' das Stuart; Und bitte in einem gemäßigten Ton, der das Problem in den Vordergrund rückt.

----------

## toskala

hmm, ich ärger mich auch grade mit dem thema rum, wo ist denn das verhalten dieser teile dokumentiert?

kann mir dazu jemand einen tip geben?

respektive: wie kann ich das verhalten abstellen?  :Shocked: 

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## Carlo

 *toskala wrote:*   

> hmm, ich ärger mich auch grade mit dem thema rum, wo ist denn das verhalten dieser teile dokumentiert?
> 
> kann mir dazu jemand einen tip geben?
> 
> respektive: wie kann ich das verhalten abstellen? 

 

Abstellen ist schwierig - das ist wohl der Weg, den die WebApp Herde und damit Gentoo geht. Ich kann Dir, auch bezüglich der Dokumentation, nur raten, Dich mit Stuart in Verbindung zu setzen.

----------

## toskala

okay, dann mach ich das mal, dank dir schonmal für die info  :Smile: 

----------

## Carlo

Was mir so gerade noch zwischen Nachtgedeck und Traumrausch einfällt: Mittlerweile hat es auch gentoo-web-user@gentoo.org auf die Liste aller Listen geschafft.

----------

## toskala

zwischen nachtgedeck und traumrausch *lol*

aber ja, dass ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin  :Rolling Eyes: 

bevor ich jetzt wild anfange den anderen produktivserver upzudaten werd ich da wohl mal nach-hören  :Wink: 

----------

